# Redfish, Trout, and Following Flounder



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ive been fishing all over the area lately, and the fish are still biting great despite the warm temps. The sound has been producing some nice fish as usual, with some very consistent big trout action and always some redfish around to pull some drag. Had a big trout shoot out from under a dock, and watched it eat my jerkbait. As it was getting close to the kayak, I noticed a flounder was following it, so I released the trout and fed the flounder some jerkbait as well. Caught a few more throughout the day on the jerkbait, so they are definitely starting to move. Haven't been throwing much topwater lately, since the jerkbait has been working so well. 

Escambia bay has had some excellent redfish action in the thick grass, but it can be tough to fish through the jungle. Weedless baits have been producing well. These include buzz toads, flukes, swimbaits and I have also been catching on chatterbaits and spinnerbaits. My buddy Aaren joined me the other day, and was able to land a few nice redfish and bass. I saw the pictured fish moving around in the grass, and he made a perfect cast that the red couldn't resist. It made a huge swirl and crushed his fluke on the surface. Pulling him through the thick stuff, under the kayak, and down through the channel, it put up a great fight and was released after a few pictures. Not bad for someone who had never really fished a fluke before! Bass were also everywhere in the grass, and I definitely had to catch a few on the frog before the day was over. One thing I noticed was all the bream beds in the thick grass, EVERYWHERE! Saw some stud 'gills hanging around them to. 

Overall, the bay's and sound have been clearing up nicely. Even Escambia had very clear water once you get up in the grass. Figuring out how to make them bite when it gets hot is the biggest key, and fishing fast always does the trick for me. Haven't been getting out as much as I'd like to, but here's some pictures from the last few trips.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

A few more pics


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

So much awesome!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

AlbinoTurtle said:


> So much awesome!!


Thanks man! The PDL gives me so much range, I can't seem to stay in one area for long anymore!


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks man! The PDL gives me so much range, I can't seem to stay in one area for long anymore!


That boat changed my life.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great report. Thanks for sharing and congrats on a great trip.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Great report, and the PDL always makes me a little jealous. As my lower back problems start to check in more and more each year, I'm faced with the decision.... another kayak, or is it time for a small skiff?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

travhale , check out the Soloskiff -- hybrid kayak/skiff


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a heck of a combo, aaren isn't a member here is he?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

travhale said:


> Great report, and the PDL always makes me a little jealous. As my lower back problems start to check in more and more each year, I'm faced with the decision.... another kayak, or is it time for a small skiff?


The seats in these newer kayaks definitely relieve the back pain. Very adjustable to make it as comfortable as possible. I think it is just as comfortable as a boat seat can be. Other than that, just weigh your options and decide what you'd want to use it for and go from there. I haven't been in conditions to rough for the PDL yet(though I've been in some nasty stuff) and those small skiffs definitely don't do offshore very well.....


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> That's a heck of a combo, aaren isn't a member here is he?


No, just on IG. He's hooked on some bass fishing for redfish now!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

AlbinoTurtle said:


> That boat changed my life.


That's awesome, you guys have been rocking the offshore bite lately.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Y'all are making me want to get one of those PDLs. They look like one heck of a backwater machine. 
Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

KnotSure said:


> Y'all are making me want to get one of those PDLs. They look like one heck of a backwater machine.
> Congrats on the catch!


It's an amazing kayak for sure. The combination of speed, stability, comfort and maneuverability is incredible. If there's anything I could complain about, it would be using the prop drive in thick grass, but the Ninja Grass Blade will take care of that problem. If you ever want to try one out, Nick does demos and rentals and will be glad to point you in the right direction. I'm gonna do a full write up soon in the kayak section on my impressions of the PDL after several months of use.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome stuff Jeff.
Great post.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Awesome stuff Jeff.
> Great post.


Thanks Bruce, let's go get them!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Great post, Jeff. I have decided that as soon as budget allows, a kayak is probably going to be my solution for getting out more. I love my bigger boat for family stuff, the main bay, the Gulf, and longer days of fishing but I don't get many of those right now and it's just too much work involved for a 3 or 4-hour fishing excursion. By the time I get the cover off, get it out, loaded and launched, and then the whole process in reverse + washdown at the end of the trip, I spend probably 2 to 3 hours of 'work' for any given trip. A kayak would enable to me to enjoy short trips with a lot less work (and less gas!).

I want to get a pedal drive of some kind, so I'm interested to hear your experience with the predator. Do you transport it with a pickup or rooftop? That one pic looked like a rooftop but I couldn't tell.

Thanks for the awesome and inspiring report!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Thanks Bruce, let's go get them!


A plan is made, let's catch some fish!
Looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

SurfRidr said:


> Great post, Jeff. I have decided that as soon as budget allows, a kayak is probably going to be my solution for getting out more. I love my bigger boat for family stuff, the main bay, the Gulf, and longer days of fishing but I don't get many of those right now and it's just too much work involved for a 3 or 4-hour fishing excursion. By the time I get the cover off, get it out, loaded and launched, and then the whole process in reverse + washdown at the end of the trip, I spend probably 2 to 3 hours of 'work' for any given trip. A kayak would enable to me to enjoy short trips with a lot less work (and less gas!).
> 
> I want to get a pedal drive of some kind, so I'm interested to hear your experience with the predator. Do you transport it with a pickup or rooftop? That one pic looked like a rooftop but I couldn't tell.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome and inspiring report!


Sam, you'll love it.
You live on the best stretch of water on blackwater for fall/winter fishing.
Fish that cove you live in, you'll kill 'em this fall & winter.


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeffbro999 said:


> The seats in these newer kayaks definitely relieve the back pain. Very adjustable to make it as comfortable as possible. I think it is just as comfortable as a boat seat can be. Other than that, just weigh your options and decide what you'd want to use it for and go from there. I haven't been in conditions to rough for the PDL yet(though I've been in some nasty stuff) and those small skiffs definitely don't do offshore very well.....




Yeah, id really like to demo one. I'll be down in that area on a week long vacation (leaving after class today) you and nick should take me fishing. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice report. Thanks for the great pictures too.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

barefoot said:


> Sam, you'll love it.
> You live on the best stretch of water on blackwater for fall/winter fishing.
> Fish that cove you live in, you'll kill 'em this fall & winter.


Yeah I think when you first went with me it was late Fall or into Winter if I recall. I continue to be appreciative of all the tips you gave me. My few trips to some of those same areas during Summer were spotty, an occasional good day but mostly head-scratchers; but I'm starting to learn how much I have left to learn about how they move and bunch up more, making them harder to find, during summer in that area. Next summer I may focus a bit more on Santa Rosa Sound, but I am definitely looking forward to some Fall and Winter fishing around my neck of the woods.

If you come across a used Predator PDL in good condition, feel free to let me know. Budget won't let me get a new one any time real soon I don't think.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Great post, Jeff. I have decided that as soon as budget allows, a kayak is probably going to be my solution for getting out more. I love my bigger boat for family stuff, the main bay, the Gulf, and longer days of fishing but I don't get many of those right now and it's just too much work involved for a 3 or 4-hour fishing excursion. By the time I get the cover off, get it out, loaded and launched, and then the whole process in reverse + washdown at the end of the trip, I spend probably 2 to 3 hours of 'work' for any given trip. A kayak would enable to me to enjoy short trips with a lot less work (and less gas!).
> 
> I want to get a pedal drive of some kind, so I'm interested to hear your experience with the predator. Do you transport it with a pickup or rooftop? That one pic looked like a rooftop but I couldn't tell.
> 
> Thanks for the awesome and inspiring report!


It does make things a lot easier and faster to get on the water, and you can launch in a lot more places without ramps or a long run to get there. The biggest plus is no maintanence, just hose it off when you get home, and I scrub it down good once a week(depending on how bad the scum line gets). I cartop on a Yakima rack with Malone Seawings and they make it very easy to get it up on the roof without worry of it falling off. I load and unload a lot(4-6 times a week) and it's no problem, super easy. Trucks make it way to easy, and I definitely get jealous when Nick throws his in the back of his truck and is ready to go. I completely break mine down after every trip, and can load and unload in 5 minutes or less though, if I'm focused. Thought about a trailer, but that's cost and maintenance I'm trying to avoid. I'm still working on writing up some stuff, will get it posted soon.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

travhale said:


> Yeah, id really like to demo one. I'll be down in that area on a week long vacation (leaving after class today) you and nick should take me fishing. Haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bruce and I are planning on hitting the water in the sound this weekend. I'll get in touch with Nick, and see if he has time to make it out. He's a busy man though, and unfortunately we don't get out together very often. I don't mind letting you cruise around in mine though if you want to get a feel for it.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Foulhook said:


> Nice report. Thanks for the great pictures too.


No problem, anytime. Hope some of the info helped give some ideas for future situations!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Yeah I think when you first went with me it was late Fall or into Winter if I recall. I continue to be appreciative of all the tips you gave me. My few trips to some of those same areas during Summer were spotty, an occasional good day but mostly head-scratchers; but I'm starting to learn how much I have left to learn about how they move and bunch up more, making them harder to find, during summer in that area. Next summer I may focus a bit more on Santa Rosa Sound, but I am definitely looking forward to some Fall and Winter fishing around my neck of the woods.
> 
> If you come across a used Predator PDL in good condition, feel free to let me know. Budget won't let me get a new one any time real soon I don't think.


Upper bays can be tough at times during the summer. Lots of shallow sand flats without much grass, and dirty water can make it tough to narrow down the productive spots. Covering water is the name of the game until you find those spots where you get consistant bites, and I'm sure Bruce gave you some excellent info about those areas. Clear water in the summer is the place to be though!
Budget is always something to keep in mind. I'll text you some info that may help get you into a PDL if that's what you end up liking. Unfortunately, I think I've only seen 1 used PDL for sale so far(havent looked much though), and it wasn't even close to being in this area. They are so new, and users are liking them so much, that used are very hard to find.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

OHenry said:


> Great report. Thanks for sharing and congrats on a great trip.


Thanks man, I like to do things a little different, and hope that it helps give some ideas to others.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Upper bays can be tough at times during the summer. Lots of shallow sand flats without much grass, and dirty water can make it tough to narrow down the productive spots. Covering water is the name of the game until you find those spots where you get consistant bites, and I'm sure Bruce gave you some excellent info about those areas. Clear water in the summer is the place to be though!
> Budget is always something to keep in mind. I'll text you some info that may help get you into a PDL if that's what you end up liking. Unfortunately, I think I've only seen 1 used PDL for sale so far(havent looked much though), and it wasn't even close to being in this area. They are so new, and users are liking them so much, that used are very hard to find.


Cool, thanks Jeff. I am sure that I want a pedal drive yak at some point, but it will be a bit before I can do it. Too many other pressing things right now. :whistling:


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Bruce and I are planning on hitting the water in the sound this weekend. I'll get in touch with Nick, and see if he has time to make it out. He's a busy man though, and unfortunately we don't get out together very often. I don't mind letting you cruise around in mine though if you want to get a feel for it.




I didn't bring my yak down with me this trip.. but I could rent one. If y'all get something together let me know-I'll make it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

travhale said:


> I didn't bring my yak down with me this trip.. but I could rent one. If y'all get something together let me know-I'll make it happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good man, I'll let you know something this afternoon. There's some great wading spots out there, so either way we can work something out.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Check this out!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's pretty cool! Was that on Facebook? I'm not on there, but saw them post it on Instagram.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jeffbro999 said:


> That's pretty cool! Was that on Facebook? I'm not on there, but saw them post it on Instagram.


Yes! They shared it on both and I let aaren know as well.


----------

